# Shanna Jungle Girl garage kit



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Based on Frank Cho's Shanna. No other details known.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH mercy ! That's enough detail for me. THAT's why little boys leave home ! I can't wait to see that painted up.
Dabbler


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not familiar with Frank Cho's art, but that babe's gorgeous! That is, if you go for the buff, athletic Amazon type. But what's with those leather (?) strips wrapped around the gun?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Always liked the "Liberty Meadows" Strip Mr. Cho does for all the Major Newspapers


John/Lonfan


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow!

Where can this model be bought?

Awesome sculpt!!

Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WoW!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

*drool* :freak:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

"Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck. Klaatu barada nikto. Gort help me! She is breathless!"

Rob


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Wow!
> 
> Where can this model be bought?
> 
> ...


I wrote to the sculptor at [email protected] that I wanted to buy one and he politely replied he's not sure yet. He posted more photos of Shanna's back and it looks very impressive.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

BatToys said:


> He posted more photos of Shanna's back and it looks very impressive.


Her front didn't look to bad either ! :tongue:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

BatToys said:


> I wrote to the sculptor at [email protected] that I wanted to buy one and he politely replied he's not sure yet. He posted more photos of Shanna's back and it looks very impressive.


Can you link us to the web site or kindly post the pics here?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Please excuse my ignorance again*



ccbor said:


> "Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck. Klaatu barada nikto. Gort help me! She is breathless!"
> 
> Rob


What language is "Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck," and what does it mean? Is it possibly related to the monosyllabic tongue of the ant-like Zantis from that "Outer Limits" episode — you know, the language that sounded like "Trini Lopez, Trini Lopez"?


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

scotpens said:


> What language is "Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck," and what does it mean? Is it possibly related to the monosyllabic tongue of the ant-like Zantis from that "Outer Limits" episode — you know, the language that sounded like "Trini Lopez, Trini Lopez"?


LOL
You hit the nail on the head. But put a Newfoundland accent on it and bingo!

Rob


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

More Shanna!


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I'll say it again! "Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck!" 


ty
Rob


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

So now witch-doctors are performing boob jobs?


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I think it must be the other tribe. Because there is no shrunken head doctors in this one.

Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Helluva chin she'd got there!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Model based on this cover.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

> I'll say it again! "Ga mo net do zip vit eeeck!"


 
Sounds like the language I use when I'm eating Translation: "That is one gorgeous figure and i wish all women looked like her"


If only I could paint well enough to do her justice


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> If only I could paint well enough to do her justice


Don't paint her .... just leave her "bare"!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You might want to file down those ridiculously huge bazooms. Of course, then you'd have to resculpt the jungle bikini top. . .or not, as you prefer. :devil:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

scotpens said:


> You might want to file down those ridiculously huge bazooms.



That's just crazy talk!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty much the silliest suggestion I've ever read here!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*More Shanna angles*

Shanna update: Machete added. More photos.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

My hats off to a supurb figure sculpt. I can almost see a base of he standing in jungle setting with lage elephant ear fronds and othe vegitation perhaps a coiled snake or something near her feet. BatToys please tell your friend that he has done a outstanding job.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> You might want to file down those ridiculously huge bazooms. Of course, then you'd have to resculpt the jungle bikini top. . .or not, as you prefer. :devil:


ARE YOU DAFT, MAN ???  
Dabbler


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> ARE YOU DAFT, MAN ???
> Dabbler


Probably not. He's just one of us who appreciates more _natural_ looking mammalian protuberances. Not all of us are enamored with the cosmetically enhanced Pamela Anderson model of female pulchritude. That said, it _is_ a nice sculpt.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Probably not. He's just one of us who appreciates more _natural_ looking mammalian protuberances. Not all of us are enamored with the cosmetically enhanced Pamela Anderson model of female pulchritude . . .


You took the words right out of my mouth. DON'T GET ME STARTED on fake boobs! Besides, wouldn't such humongous, uh, protuberances be a liability when climbing trees, swinging from vines, and wrestling wild animals?

Aside from that, judging by her physique, I'd say that climbing trees, swinging from vines, and wrestling wild animals constitutes a great daily workout!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

"ridiculously huge bazooms"?

I dunno what planet you guys are living on, but mine definitely is not flat!

And that's all I'm sayin' on the matter. :devil: 

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> I dunno what planet you guys are living on ....
> Huzz


 
The Planet of Naturally Soft Gozangas.:tongue:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Those are not too big--they're Just right! The sculpt looks like the art it's based on.....
If that piece becomes a kit I'm gonna try to get my hands on one! 
Visit the Sculptors forum at the club house to see the whole thread that the pictures here have been lifted from as well as the sculptor's commentary on the piece. See the thread "She Devil"

Dave


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Yummers...hope she'll be available soon. Or at the very least next years Wonderfest.

Rogue


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Those are not too big--they're Just right! The sculpt looks like the art it's based on.....
> If that piece becomes a kit I'm gonna try to get my hands on one!
> Visit the Sculptors forum at the club house to see the whole thread that the pictures here have been lifted from as well as the sculptor's commentary on the piece. See the thread "She Devil"
> 
> Dave


Dave, can you post a link to the "club house"?
I'm not sure where it is.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Try 
www.theclubhouse1.net
You will need to register if you want to participate over there.

Dave


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Try
> www.theclubhouse1.net
> You will need to register if you want to participate over there.
> 
> Dave


Just tried to register to their forums and it said my e-mail there is banned. (first time I ever tried to register over there with this e-mail too.)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't have any problems. I think that I've been a member there for more than a year now.
You might read their rules for participation. 

Dave


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Shanna sculpture is 1/5 scale. 14" tall.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The clubhouse won't allow registrations from free email providers. IMO it's a really stupid policy, but it is what it is.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The policy is there to provide control to the moderators of the board. I don't dissagree with it at all.
Dave


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

well not everyone can get a piad for e-mail account. (I am lucky my job as Public Relations for a gameing mod has a paid e-mail account for me. that I used)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

"well not everyone can get a piad for e-mail account."

Not and support the model habit too !!!! Sheesh ! Priorities ya know !!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Can anyone check the Club's Shanna thread and see if there is anything new on this kit? Is it finished? Painted?

The sculpter posted photos on the Frank Cho Message Board but now no more updates.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I swear that's Rachel Welch from One Million Years, B.C.!...only with a gun and 'tude!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I swear that's Rachel Welch from One Million Years, B.C.!...only with a gun and 'tude!!!


The only resemblance I can see is around fifty degrees north of the equator. The face doesn't look like Raquel, and she sure as hell didn't have those muscles. Shanna could probably bench-press ME!

And I'd enjoy it!


----------

